# Halloween Photo Contest: Vote Here!



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Original thread: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=3780

Here are this month's entries. Good luck to all of you! All the pictures are fantastic!

Herisson









AAdict









jopenguin









hedgielover









drpepperheather









raisinsushi









krbshappy71









soyeah









Pipkin









LizardGirl (just to share)


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Where is vampire hedgie?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you mean the one femmina posted, it wasn't hers, and wasn't entered...


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Oh, okay


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I will admit AAdict is my favorite :mrgreen: 
I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

awww thank you Herisson  oooh photo comps are always hard to choose from isnt it?? some fab piccies!!!


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

They're all adorable. My favorite of those has to be Aadict's. That's just too cute. lol


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww LizardGirl's hedgie is sooooo cute!!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Inky is adorable!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How can I ever decide? Every one of them is so adorable. All of them are definitely on my hedgienapping list now. That includes you too Mr. Inky!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys are always so nice. Inky says thank you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This contest is going down to the wire all 3 front runners have 9 votes each so get in here and vote your vote could be the deciding one  
To me they are all winners  :mrgreen:
and we are too for getting to see all these great pics


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Doesnt look like anyone has voted recently so im bumping this  Halloween is tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## jackiehedgie (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is my Hedgie eating her halloween snacks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aha, that is adorable! There must have been chocolate mealie bars in there. :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

jackiehedgie said:


> Here is my Hedgie eating her halloween snacks!


Aww it looks like she just got home from Trick-or-Treating!

Have a Blessed Samhain everyone!


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

It was difficult to choose because all the pics are cute but I voted for raisinsushi!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to Herisson and drpepperheather, it looks like we have a tie! Congrats to you all.  

Final votes:

Herisson 11
AAdict 3
jopenguin 1 
hedgielover 1
drpepperheather 11
raisinsushi 10
krbshappy71 2
soyeah 1
Pipkin 1

All votes after this will be disregarded. I forgot to give a specific day for the poll to end, and instead of locking the topic right away (I'll do that later) I thought I'd just specify.  Comments are welcome!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay for the 2 winners, they definately deserved it! Here's to the next contest, I love looking at some many cute hedgies


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Herisson thanks everyone! Jackiehedgie, my son LOVED your pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How wonderful for our 2 winning hedgies! I love them all. Every hedgie was adorable and I want to thank everyone for submitting pictures of their babies. I cannot tell you how much I enjoyed looking at the pictures almost every single day!!!!!!!!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone that voted for Ziggy! All of the photos were so great! (Raisinsushi, your photo was by far my favorite! It turned out AWESOME!)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A little late, but here are my Halloween pics. The lighter hedgie is Herman, who I'm boarding for a while. He's a cutie.




































(Herman wasn't too happy about that last pic, poor guy :lol: )


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

drpepperheather said:


> Thanks so much to everyone that voted for Ziggy! All of the photos were so great! (Raisinsushi, your photo was by far my favorite! It turned out AWESOME!)


Awww thanks so much drpepperheather, i loved the clarity in your photo! It was beautiful!
And Lizardgirl i love Hermans expression in the last pic...its like he's a pirate saying "Argh! Im guarding my booty!"


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

LG love those pics  i wish i was those hedgies in between all them sweets haha


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Herman is so cute! And Inky, I see that little hand sticking out to grab some of those sweets!!!!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

awww congrats to the 2 winners - fab piccies from all


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a a vampire shot!  Just thought it was appropriate for here even though we are in November now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG! :shock: I misted that contest!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Little late too.. but I would like to show you the witch Mika!!



How she was??


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Cute pic, Mika!
Don't miss it next time, this pic would've done great!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mika is a cute hedgie witch!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ah little Mika! How adorable!!!


----------

